# First Pheasant Hunt of Season



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/09/tail-wagging-dog.html

First Pheasant Hunt of the season. 

First bird of the season below. I have now started my third hunting season. On the first bird taken , I have always stopped for 10 minutes and sat in the field and reflected on how natural this feels to walk through open fields with my dog and find food for our sustenance. 

A gift to us from nature. 

There is NO WAY Bailey could ever be happier than during our 2 1/2 hour hunt this morning. He was in Dog heaven.

Three birds taken. Seven birds pointed and flushed. Two missed and two were not good shots to take. He handled his birds well and retrieved them all back to me wonderfully.

A great morning with the sun and a gentle breeze blowing in from the west.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

let's start again. Anymore personal attacks/digs and actions will be taken.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Good on you Bailey ;D how fantastic to hear about a Vizsla well trained to the gun and doing exactly what a Vizsla should do,HUNT, POINT AND RETRIEVE...
If my wife would ever let me have a gun, that's exactly what Darcy would be doing......but knowing my wife she would probably shoot me with the damned thing  :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gorgeous picture RBD
I'm like a little kid before Christmas at every opener.
I always keep waking up, and looking at the clock during the night. Then I have trouble going back to sleep, and go over in my mind if I have forgotten to pack something.
Cash always knows, and in the morning wakes up bouncing through the house.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we start again with a boundary day on 5th October,,,it's been a long 8 months!


----------

